# Pistol Pete



## Oldmechthings (Mar 11, 2008)

I need to make an opening statement that I'm not a gun nut. What I enjoy about them is that they are mechanical things, and machining parts for them is not different than machining parts for any other metal project, and I can express myself with a bit of art work.
When our son Mark was in high school he worked part time in a little gun store to earn some spending money, and through that experience he acquired the nick name "Pistol Pete". A name that he quite liked. In fact, at age 50 his wife still calls him "Pete". So a while ago, for a project for me, and a memento for him I built him a muzzle loading pistol. The barrel is a remnant from a rifle barrel. Patterns were carved and castings poured out of aluminum bronze. The butt cap is a casting that looks like the face of his little beagle dog. The hammer spring was hand forged out of a pitch fork tine. It has a carving of a moose, and an antelope, both of which Mark has bagged during his lifetime, plus oak and maple leaves. Although it does not show in very well in the pictures, the barrel is engraved with scroll work and the words "Pistol Pete". Ruby garnets are set in the fore end cap, the dragon's eyes and the beagle dog eyes. Although it is fully functional, it is very doubtful that it will ever be fired. It is a show piece.

















When I gave the pistol to Mark I was telling him that the hammer was a "Fire Spitting Dragon". His little daughter Shyrel who was about 6 at the time, put her hands on her hips, looked me straight in the eye, and said "No its not Grandpa, Its a baby dragon and it is sucking on the nipple." Oh well, you cannot fool then all the time, and some you cannot fool any of the time.
           Birk


----------



## mklotz (Mar 11, 2008)

Birk,

Is there any chance you would consider adopting me?


----------



## BobWarfield (Mar 11, 2008)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Birk,
> 
> Is there any chance you would consider adopting me?



Marv, you shoulda thought of that before putting your photo as avatar!

Very nice piece of work. Out of the mouths of babes like your granddaughter come the most amazing things.

Best,

BW


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 11, 2008)

Biting my lip and fingers stuck to the bench with superglue, I do have to admire the work you have put into it, a real work of art.

John


----------



## Powder keg (Mar 11, 2008)

That's not a show piece Birk. Thats a show stopper!!! Great work)

Wes


----------



## compound driver 2 (Mar 12, 2008)

Superb!


----------



## Paolo (Mar 12, 2008)

No dubt! It is a masterpiece!!! :bow:


----------



## Bernd (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm telling you. Between you and Bogstandard, I've never ever seen such masterful work being done.

I'm just in awe. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: (I think that pistol is worth four bows. ;D)

Bernd


----------



## rake60 (Mar 12, 2008)

Show Piece?

I'd call that Drop Dead Gorgeous!

Beautiful craftsmanship!!!

Rick


----------

